# Ran Out of Tequila :( ........ Backup Plan :)



## kundalini (Dec 2, 2010)

.​


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 2, 2010)

Tyler will respond in no longer than 1 hour


----------



## kundalini (Dec 3, 2010)

What..... no one here has a sense of humor?

Just For Fun dude.... just for fun.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 3, 2010)

Lush.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't miss a chance for laughter at all; but i actually did not get it; only wise understands subtle humour; i am otherwise 

I see an attempt burn a cigar or something...further what is tequila, sorry 

regards


----------



## Seekwence (Dec 3, 2010)

Time to trim those fingernails


----------



## Over Exposed (Dec 6, 2010)

Iriiiiiiiiiie


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

Frequency said:


> I don't miss a chance for laughter at all; but i actually did not get it; only wise understands subtle humour; i am otherwise
> 
> I see an attempt burn a cigar *or something*...further what is tequila, sorry
> 
> regards



Hehe, hey kundalini, Ive got a texas mickey of tequila, wanna share.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 6, 2010)

Weeeeeeeee. :lmao:


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5161/5239005482_277fd24f98_z.jpg


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 6, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Tyler will respond in no longer than 1 hour


^ Haha!


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 6, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Weeeeeeeee. :lmao:


 
Yeah............


----------



## Frequency (Dec 6, 2010)

Yet no body helped me with tequila


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 7, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > Yet no body helped me with tequila
> ...


*
+1 :thumbup: :er:*
.... Wonder when Tyler is going to tap into this thread. :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 7, 2010)

Seekwence said:


> Time to trim those fingernails


 Not my nails, but love it when she runs them rather forcefully down my back.  


pbelarge said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > Weeeeeeeee. :lmao:
> ...


 I love this commercial and cried tears the first time I saw it.  But I had run out of tequila and was on my backup plan.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you Erose  :


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry guys, I was too blitzed last night. 

I raise you, Kundalini, another. As I don't have any tequila either, and it's too early to justify a drink.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2010)

Also, I thought I'd bring this to the party as well.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Tyler will respond in no longer than 1 hour


 
Tyler meant to response in 1 hour but he got high.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Tyler will respond in no longer than 1 hour
> ...



Also true.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...


----------

